# In India Hindus decide what Muslims eat.



## Kompromat

The Hindu nationalists have placed a so called 'beef ban' in Kashmir. It means that a Muslim majority occupied region which already is suffering under Brahmin occupation for over 7 decades will no longer be able to celebrate Eid that is about to come. The Kashmiris are out on the street against the so called 'beef ban' which is another attempt at 'Hinduization' of India. The Indian forces have placed a number of hurriyet Kasmiri leaders under house arrest ahead of the protests. So now the Hindus will decide what Muslims will eat in Kashmir and will lock you down if you try to speak your mind. 

Mirwaiz placed under house arrest ahead of protest rally against beef ban

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Even the High Courts are now implementing the Ranbir Penal Code in Jammu and Kashmir. Such is the Hindu influence now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

Religious freedom was main reason to crush Dogra rule and form independent state of Azad Jammu and Kashmir.
It was ban to use beef under Dogra law and if any one found violating rules were thrown in to life time prison.
I am proud on my ancestors, on this EId i will sacrifice cow and upload it's video on PDF.

@Umair Nawaz @fakhre mirpur @Shamain @Kashir @django 


SarthakGanguly said:


> Even the High Courts are now implementing the Ranbir Penal Code in Jammu and Kashmir. Such is the Hindu influence now.


We will see the rule violating ratio in upcoming Eid.
Lets see who wins.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SarthakGanguly

engineer saad said:


> Religious freedom was main reason to crush Dogra rule and form independent state of Azad Jammu and Kashmir.
> It was ban to use beef under Dogra law and if any one found violating rules were thrown in to life time prison.
> I am proud on my ancestors, on this EId i will sacrifice cow and upload it's video on PDF.
> 
> 
> 
> We will see the rule violating ration in upcoming Eid.
> Lets see who wins.


It's not about winning. Kashmiri cuisine never had beef. Even today our marriages (both Hindu and Muslim) don't have beef. Cows are and have always been few in here. This is enshrined in the Constitution of JnK. For about three centuries. JnK has a separate Constitution apart from the Indian Union one.


----------



## BDforever

Arya Desa said:


> Lets go eat pork in Saudi Arabia. Oh wait we can't b/c islam prohibits it.


but dear brother, Saudi Arabia its self called Islamic Country, India claims to be secular

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## Burhan Wani

SarthakGanguly said:


> It's not about winning. Kashmiri cuisine never had beef. Even today our marriages (both Hindu and Muslim) don't have beef. Cows are and have always been few in here. This is enshrined in the Constitution of JnK. For about three centuries. JnK has a separate Constitution apart from the Indian Union one.


Kashmir’s Muslim population are enthusiastic meat eaters, although the most popular meats — and those prepared for festivals — are lamb and chicken. But beef is eaten by poor families who cannot always afford more expensive meats.
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/7bb5973a-57af-11e5-97e9-7f0bf5e7177b.html#axzz3lPbn8zsi
@Umair Nawaz @Kashir @WAJsal @Shamain @fakhre mirpur @django

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arya Desa

BDforever said:


> but dear brother, Saudi Arabia its self called Islamic Country, India claims to be secular



JUST GIVE ME SOME DAMN PORK CHOPS


----------



## BDforever

Arya Desa said:


> JUST GIVE ME SOME DAMN PORK CHOPS


go to shop and get it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arya Desa

BDforever said:


> go to shop and get it



But it's night...
... and I don't know how to cook...
... and my mother doesn't cook pork...


----------



## BDforever

Arya Desa said:


> But it's night...
> ... and I don't know how to cook...
> ... and my mother doesn't cook pork...


poor you then starve , pani pikey so ja

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> The Hindu nationalists have placed a so called 'beef ban' in Kashmir. It means that a Muslim majority occupied region which already is suffering under Brahmin occupation for over 7 decades will no longer be able to celebrate Eid that is about to come. The Kashmiris are out on the street against the so called 'beef ban' which is another attempt at 'Hinduization' of India. The Indian forces have placed a number of hurriyet Kasmiri leaders under house arrest ahead of the protests. So now the Hindus will decide what Muslims will eat in Kashmir and will lock you down if you try to speak your mind.
> 
> Mirwaiz placed under house arrest ahead of protest rally against beef ban


Well we have another reason to thank both Iqbal and Jinah

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## syedali73

*Gau mataa jee* allowed to forage on *garbage*. Some very strange kind of *respect* and *love* for so-called *Mataa jee*.

Typical of hypocrite Hindutvawadi terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Arya Desa said:


> Lets go eat pork in Saudi Arabia. Oh wait we can't b/c islam prohibits it.



When you starts comparing your country with Saudi Arabia you need to admit that there's something horribly fucking wrong with your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## BDforever

Reashot Xigwin said:


> When you starts comparing your country with Saudi Arabia you need to admit that there's something horribly fucking wrong with your country.


that was just brilliant, aahahahaha can't stop laughing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

engineer saad said:


> Religious freedom was main reason to crush Dogra rule and form independent state of Azad Jammu and Kashmir.
> It was ban to use beef under Dogra law and if any one found violating rules were thrown in to life time prison.
> I am proud on my ancestors, on this EId i will sacrifice cow and upload it's video on PDF.
> 
> @Umair Nawaz @fakhre mirpur @Shamain @Kashir @django
> 
> We will see the rule violating ratio in upcoming Eid.
> Lets see who wins.


we cant thank them enough buddy, we just cant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Umair Nawaz said:


> we cant thank them enough buddy, we just cant.


Reason?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

engineer saad said:


> Kashmir’s Muslim population are enthusiastic meat eaters, although the most popular meats — and those prepared for festivals — are lamb and chicken. But beef is eaten by poor families who cannot always afford more expensive meats.
> http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/7bb5973a-57af-11e5-97e9-7f0bf5e7177b.html#axzz3lPbn8zsi
> @Umair Nawaz @Kashir @WAJsal @Shamain @fakhre mirpur @django


let it go buddy he is a lunatic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

@Horus Please correct the title of the thread. Kashmir is not indian territory and never will be.

these BJP/RSS dot-heads are really asking for trouble......they'll get what's coming to them. I dont see a good end to Modi's 56 (centimeter tall) macho stance



Arya Desa said:


> Lets go eat pork in Saudi Arabia. Oh wait we can't b/c islam prohibits it.



So india isn't secular - but the worlds only Hindu Republic (Nepal) has meat shops even in the capital

oh the irony

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## HariPrasad

Arya Desa said:


> Lets go eat pork in Saudi Arabia. Oh wait we can't b/c islam prohibits it.



Now they have prohibited animal slaughter also. Those who were shouting here against the cow slaughter are totally mum on the ban of camel slaughter. Hawks have become dove here.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

engineer saad said:


> Reason?


im referring to freedom fighter because of whom we liberated the AJK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

syedali73 said:


> *Gau mataa jee* allowed to forage on *garbage*. Some very strange kind of *respect* and *love* for so-called *Mataa jee*.
> 
> Typical of hypocrite Hindutvawadi terrorists.
> 
> View attachment 255543



yeah but these are the same people who "bathe" in a river polluted with dead bodies, animal carcasses, raw sewage and industrial chemical waste....what can you expect

cows are still much better off there than majority of the citizens

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Burhan Wani

Umair Nawaz said:


> im referring to freedom fighter because of whom we liberated the AJK.


I got your point bro.
You meant we cannot thank all the sacrifices they made.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

religions make people crazy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

> Under section 298A of the RPC, intentionally killing or slaughtering a cow or similar animal (including ox and buffalo) is a cognizable, non-bailable offense punishable with 10 years imprisonment and fine. Under section 298B, possessing the flesh of such an animal is a cognizable, non-bailable offence punishable with imprisonment of one year and fine. The RPC was enacted in 1862 by the then Dogra Maharaja of the State while the IPC also came into force in India the same year.



their are no changes in the law in fact it was already banned ,its just getting enforced now.


----------



## hussain0216

Bit by bit

Thats the indian muslim/occupied Kashmir problem 

The hindus are enforcing hindu rules upon you bit by bit to try to erode your rights and your culture 

This is why its imperative that indian muslims fight back over every issue however small and inane it might seem


*If you dont fight back over the building of the Ram temple because you think who cares its only a small temple over a old destroyed mosque lets move on, then it wont stop it will just move on to the next mosque, the next temple that must be built over a muslim shrine.

Now is the time to fight to protect your tomorrow, put every block possible in front of the Ram temple, fight if you need to its essential for your future 
*
Same goes for Beef
Today beef, tomorrow all meat
Then how you pray, what you wear, whether you learn arabic or urdu

They are already trying to erode your history and trying to claim muslim structures 



This is why the Kashmiri freedom movement is VITAL a muslim majority state should never be subjugated to these hindu rules



As a act of freedom kashmiris must not only fight back against the indian army but should make it a point to eat beef anf meat in accordance with muslim snd kashmiri culture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

Let's not disturb the Indian delusion, what is called 'secular India'

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Arya Desa said:


> Lets go eat pork in Saudi Arabia. Oh wait we can't b/c islam prohibits it.


good point,. I was going to say. as long as Indian Muslims are not forced to eat animals like pigs, dogs and donkeys and are not duped into eating the meat of these animals unlike in Pakistan ... then it is fine.

so nice of local Indian authorities to come up with more healthier dietary options rich with vitamins, fibre and minerals rather than hearth attack and diabetes inducing red meat &fat



Horus said:


> The Hindu nationalists have placed a so called 'beef ban' in Kashmir. It means that a Muslim majority occupied region which already is suffering under Brahmin occupation for over 7 decades will no longer be able to celebrate Eid that is about to come. The Kashmiris are out on the street against the so called 'beef ban' which is another attempt at 'Hinduization' of India. The Indian forces have placed a number of hurriyet Kasmiri leaders under house arrest ahead of the protests. So now the Hindus will decide what Muslims will eat in Kashmir and will lock you down if you try to speak your mind.
> 
> Mirwaiz placed under house arrest ahead of protest rally against beef ban


shame ...no beef burgers for Kashmiris. on serious note I doubt it can be implemented in Muslim majority area. unless if the Indian forces arrest butchers and the animals for being the members of LeT.. then thats a separate issue.



Donatello said:


> Let's not disturb the Indian delusion, what is called 'secular India'


of course its secular as long as the weaker parties comply with the rules set by the majority

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

Arya Desa said:


> Lets go eat pork in Saudi Arabia. Oh wait we can't b/c islam prohibits it.


Go eat who did not allowed you 

You are bringing two different things

When cow goat we sacrifice for will of ALLAH

pork eat on your own decision

By putting ban on beef u are stopping muslims to fullfill religious preachings

India is no HOLLY PLACE 

SAUDI ARABIA IS HOLLY PLACE

and do not compare where comaparison be shame on it self

You can eat pork in UAE and other gcc why your meter stops at saudia where majority are muslims

You are putting ban on majority muslims 

And yet you say you are buggest democracy my foot is ur democracy


----------



## Guynextdoor2

syedali73 said:


> *Gau mataa jee* allowed to forage on *garbage*. Some very strange kind of *respect* and *love* for so-called *Mataa jee*.
> 
> Typical of hypocrite Hindutvawadi terrorists.
> 
> View attachment 255543



Beta main photu daloon atomi kuwat ki islami traditions ki?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archie

People also forget that Sale of Pork is also banned in India
Though you can get both illegally, or in Five-star hotels

Let's legalize Pork as well,
If Muslims are so desperate to ear beef, then they have no right to protest if Pork is served in the same place

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Arya Desa said:


> Lets go eat pork in Saudi Arabia. Oh wait we can't b/c islam prohibits it.


Pork is eaten by non-muslims in Saudi, no restrictions there! DO carry on ranting and show the world how dumb you really are!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

UPDATE - Kashmiris have started to slaughter their cows and have announced to slaughter ONLY cows on Eid to send a message to the Hindu fascists.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## surya kiran

And this is a topic of 'Strategic Affairs'.


----------



## haviZsultan

SarthakGanguly said:


> It's not about winning. Kashmiri cuisine never had beef. Even today our marriages (both Hindu and Muslim) don't have beef. Cows are and have always been few in here. This is enshrined in the Constitution of JnK. For about three centuries. JnK has a separate Constitution apart from the Indian Union one.


You are wrong:



> There was outrage on the streets too. Relatively cheaper, beef is a popular alternative for those who cannot afford lamb meat at Indian Rupees 400 a kilo. One of the famous street foods of Kashmir, *Seekh Tujj*, is made of beef, and this business is likely to be hit by the ban, taking away livelihoods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

haviZsultan said:


> You are wrong:


Oye. It was always made of mutton. Check any cuisine books.


----------



## danger007

Arya Desa said:


> Lets go eat pork in Saudi Arabia. Oh wait we can't b/c islam prohibits it.




why you are comparing India with some fanatics. .. you should respect everyone personal choice. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arya Desa

BDforever said:


> poor you then starve , pani pikey so ja





Super Falcon said:


> Go eat who did not allowed you
> 
> You are bringing two different things
> 
> When cow goat we sacrifice for will of ALLAH
> 
> pork eat on your own decision
> 
> By putting ban on beef u are stopping muslims to fullfill religious preachings
> 
> India is no HOLLY PLACE
> 
> SAUDI ARABIA IS HOLLY PLACE
> 
> and do not compare where comaparison be shame on it self
> 
> You can eat pork in UAE and other gcc why your meter stops at saudia where majority are muslims
> 
> You are putting ban on majority muslims
> 
> And yet you say you are buggest democracy my foot is ur democracy



idc who you sacrifice your goats to. Arabia isn't a holy land for us and India is our most holy of lands. India is a MAJORITY HINDU (you know the religion that considers cows holy) so the will of the majority (demos-people cracy-power) will be enforced.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2075816175890638







Arya Desa said:


> idc who you sacrifice your goats to. Arabia isn't a holy land for us and India is our most holy of lands. India is a MAJORITY HINDU (you know the religion that considers cows holy) so the will of the majority (demos-people cracy-power) will be enforced.


Why you moron dont declare India as Hindu country instead of calling it so called secular country which interfere in individual's choice of people about what they should eat. You are free to eat grass or vegetables but why impose it on others as they also dont put beef meat in your throats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Arya Desa said:


> idc who you sacrifice your goats to. Arabia isn't a holy land for us and India is our most holy of lands. India is a MAJORITY HINDU *(you know the religion that considers cows holy)* so the will of the majority (demos-people cracy-power) will be enforced.



Yeah we know! and so does the whole world. Now don't you go worrying your pretty little head about it!


----------



## graphican

That is a moment when Pakistanis would smile. 

Indian's enemies in general should be grateful to Modi for destroying its national religious fabric and creating rifts which are available for exploitation. To Pakistan, Kashmir matters and what Modi has done there by banning beef would offend entire Muslim Population there. Its an emotional gain for Modi but consequences are territorial loss. Good choice.

Pakistanis cannot thank God enough that Modi is in power and doing what he is doing. The more religiously polar and intolerant India gets, the easier it would be for its enemies.


----------



## ito

Horus said:


> UPDATE - Kashmiris have started to slaughter their cows and have announced to slaughter ONLY cows on Eid to send a message to the Hindu fascists.



They are playing into BJP hand. Kashmir has complex demographics. 36% population is Hindu. Slaughtering cows in Kashmir is going to divide Kashmiri Hindu and Muslim population down the middle

Anyway. @ontopic ..the OP has got it all wrong...90% of India are against the government move and ban culture and I am sure in this case BJP has to giveup its ban culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

ito said:


> *Slaughtering cows in Kashmir is going to divide Kashmiri Hindu and Muslim population down the middle*
> .



They are already divided, for the last 70 years!


----------



## ito

Indus Falcon said:


> They are already divided, for the last 70 years!
> 
> View attachment 255853



Are you this innocent. Flying a Pakistan flag is going to harm the separatist movement and not strengthen it. It is going to divide people and not unite. 

Kashmir is not Srinagar or for that matter Valley. Kashmir has Jammu that Hindu dominated, Ladhak that is Buddhist dominated and than there is Kargil that is Shia dominated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

SarthakGanguly said:


> It's not about winning. Kashmiri cuisine never had beef. Even today our marriages (both Hindu and Muslim) don't have beef. Cows are and have always been few in here. This is enshrined in the Constitution of JnK. For about three centuries. JnK has a separate Constitution apart from the Indian Union one.


Lol kashmiris dont eat beef hahaha it was an offence that carried the death penalty during dogra rule thats why they didnt eat it 
@engineer saad @waz @django



ito said:


> They are playing into BJP hand. Kashmir has complex demographics. 36% population is Hindu. Slaughtering cows in Kashmir is going to divide Kashmiri Hindu and Muslim population down the middle
> 
> Anyway. @ontopic ..the OP has got it all wrong...90% of India are against the government move and ban culture and I am sure in this case BJP has to giveup its ban culture.


Kashmir has always been divided you just never noticed the division



ito said:


> They are playing into BJP hand. Kashmir has complex demographics. 36% population is Hindu. Slaughtering cows in Kashmir is going to divide Kashmiri Hindu and Muslim population down the middle
> 
> Anyway. @ontopic ..the OP has got it all wrong...90% of India are against the government move and ban culture and I am sure in this case BJP has to giveup its ban culture.


Kashmir has always been divided you just never noticed the division

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

fakhre mirpur said:


> Lol kashmiris dont eat beef hahaha it was an offence that carried the death penalty during dogra rule thats why they didnt eat it
> @engineer saad @waz @django
> 
> 
> Kashmir has always been divided you just never noticed the division
> 
> 
> Kashmir has always been divided you just never noticed the division



So how a divided Kashmir can merge with Pakistan? It seem the objective is more of utopia now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

ito said:


> Are you this innocent. *Flying a Pakistan flag is going to harm the separatist movement and not strengthen it. It is going to divide people and not unite. *
> 
> Kashmir is not Srinagar or for that matter Valley. Kashmir has Jammu that Hindu dominated, Ladhak that is Buddhist dominated and than there is Kargil that is Shia dominated.


Can't argue with dumb logic!! Too tired.


----------



## Zibago

ito said:


> So how a divided Kashmir can merge with Pakistan? It seem the objective is more of utopia now


It was divided on religous lines


----------



## ito

Indus Falcon said:


> Can't argue with dumb logic!! Too tired.



I know, you cannot argue...thinking with brains is infinitely productive than thinking with balls.



fakhre mirpur said:


> It was divided on religous lines



Yes...extremely divided. Not even separatists are united on their objective.


----------



## Indus Falcon

ito said:


> I know, you cannot argue...thinking with brains is infinitely productive than thinking with balls.


Oh don't you worry about me arguing, right now it's your 700,000 boots on the ground are looking like fools with all of these news going around. 

As to what Kashmiris want, one thing is for sure, the dumb cow ban is just pushing them in the right direction. Keep it up!!!


----------



## ito

Indus Falcon said:


> Oh don't you worry about me arguing, right now it's your 700,000 boots on the ground are looking like fools with all of these news going around.
> 
> As to what Kashmiris want, one thing is for sure, the dumb cow ban is just pushing them in the right direction. Keep it up!!!



You are wrong. See the below thread.

Terrorists roam freely in Jammu and Kashmir, video goes viral

And cow ban is not confined to Kashmir...across India it is banned.


----------



## Zibago

ito said:


> I know, you cannot argue...thinking with brains is infinitely productive than thinking with balls.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...extremely divided. Not even separatists are united on their objective.


But the biggest division is between hindus and muslims no matter how hard you try to ignore this fact the pro hindu policies fuel hatred for india and turns neighbours into enemies


----------



## ito

fakhre mirpur said:


> But the biggest division is between hindus and muslims no matter how hard you try to ignore this fact the pro hindu policies fuel hatred for india and turns neighbours into enemies



The division is between India and Pakistan and not between Hindus and Muslims. India is home to one of the largest Muslims population in the world and it is no home to ISIS, AQ or Taliban says a lot different than what you claim.


----------



## Zibago

ito said:


> The division is between India and Pakistan and not between Hindus and Muslims. India is home to one of the largest Muslims population in the world and it is no home to ISIS, AQ or Taliban says a lot different than what you claim.


I was talking about kashmir not india and dont give me bs the divisions predate partition


----------



## ito

fakhre mirpur said:


> I was talking about kashmir not india and dont give me bs the divisions predate partition



Division predate partition, hence Pakistan was formed. And there is no reason to see relationship between Muslims and Hindus any different in Kashmir than to else where in India.


----------



## Zibago

ito said:


> Division predate partition, hence Pakistan was formed. And there is no reason to see relationship between Muslims and Hindus any different in Kashmir than to else where in India.


It is cuz kashmir,s history and demographics are different


----------



## ito

fakhre mirpur said:


> It is cuz kashmir,s history and demographics are different



There is no such think has Indian history and demographics. India is continent sized country. You cannot have similar history, culture, customs and demographics for a such a vast country Punjabis have different history, Marthas has their own, Tamilians have their own and Manipur has its own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

ito said:


> There is no such think has Indian history and demographics. India is continent sized country. You cannot have similar history, culture, customs and demographics for a such a vast country Punjabis have different history, Marthas has their own, Tamilians have their own and Manipur has its own.


But kashmir is different cuz its muslim population didnot wanted to join india and they rebelled against their hindu ruler cuz they wanted to join pakistan or remain a seperate country


----------



## I.R.A

Arya Desa said:


> India is a MAJORITY HINDU (you know the religion that considers cows holy) so the will of the majority (demos-people cracy-power) will be enforced.



So a Sikh is fine with when in future its again his turn to suffer at the hands of Majority? I remember you claimed to be Sikh in your response to what a Pakistani Sikh had to say.



HariPrasad said:


> Now they have prohibited animal slaughter also. Those who were shouting here against the cow slaughter are totally mum on the ban of camel slaughter. Hawks have become dove here.



I did not know that your Holy cows are also suffering from some A,B,C,D virus like camels, this virus can be fatal for humans?


----------



## ito

fakhre mirpur said:


> But kashmir is different cuz its muslim population didnot wanted to join india and they rebelled against their hindu ruler cuz they wanted to join pakistan or remain a seperate country



There are three christian states in India too. Many Indians never accepted Pakistan because it wanted a different country because it was Muslim. Even today many Indians are pained by formation of Pakistan. Do you think Indians will again make that mistake?


----------



## Arya Desa

Color_Less_Sky said:


> So a Sikh is fine with when in future its again his turn to suffer at the hands of Majority? I remember you claimed to be Sikh in your response to what a Pakistani Sikh had to say.



We don't have an irrational fear of Hindus unlike you lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

Arya Desa said:


> We don't have an irrational fear of Hindus unlike you lot.



Or we know we have a separate identity and it can never be categorized as something falling under Hinduism, your rationality is (may be) willing to accept Sikhism as part of Hinduism, as them are in majority and claim Sikhism as a branch of their beliefs, but not our's. And talking about fears well we never saw golden temple happen or did we, I think we did.

Further I would love to know your view on how if majority of Pakistanis someday oppose Sikhs coming to Pakistan to visit their holly places (it is not happening or going to happen, we do respect others beliefs unlike you lot)? However, just for the sake of information, you advocate the majority's opinion, I hope if this happens it would be just and reasonable in your view?


----------



## nair

@Irfan Baloch @Oscar @Horus 

Can we have a sticky thread on India & Beef???????? We have 30 to 40 threads on beef, and most of them have 30 to 40 pages of discussion......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

fakhre mirpur said:


> Lol kashmiris dont eat beef hahaha it was an offence that carried the death penalty during dogra rule thats why they didnt eat it


And before during the Sikh rule as well. 



nair said:


> @Irfan Baloch @Oscar @Horus
> 
> Can we have a sticky thread on India & Beef???????? We have 30 to 40 threads on beef, and most of them have 30 to 40 pages of discussion......


I totally agree. A separate section needs to be created on 'India, Beef and its Military Repercussions'. You need to sound technical. This is a defense forum, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

SarthakGanguly said:


> I totally agree. A separate section needs to be created on 'India, Beef and its Military Repercussions'. You need to sound technical. This is a defense forum, right?



If there is going to be a PHD for sarcasm,You will be called Dr. Sarthak Ganguly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

nair said:


> If there is going to be a PHD for sarcasm,You will be called Dr. Sarthak Ganguly



Yes @SarthakGanguly 

The way he trolled @Guynextdoor2 couple of days back was the fun to watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

HariPrasad said:


> Yes @SarthakGanguly
> 
> The way he trolled @Guynextdoor2 couple of days back was the fun to watch.


What was remarkable was how the other Eminent Seculars like Bregs, The_Showstopper and he liked some of my blatantly anti Hindu posts. I openly abused Hindus and Hinduism and the 'Thanks' came from them and them alone.  Check them out if you don't believe.  That is the crux. All this secular/sickular is just a face saving drama in this country now. It's just hatred for Dharma presented in a sugar coated manner.


----------



## vsdoc

SarthakGanguly said:


> What was remarkable was how the other Eminent Seculars like Bregs, The_Showstopper and he liked some of my blatantly anti Hindu posts. I openly abused Hindus and Hinduism and the 'Thanks' came from them and them alone.  Check them out if you don't believe.  That is the crux. All this secular/sickular is just a face saving drama in this country now. It's just hatred for Dharma presented in a sugar coated manner.



Could you help me with a link to that thread please?

Its a slow day out here.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

vsdoc said:


> Could you help me with a link to that thread please?
> 
> Its a slow day out here.


You can check some of the posts here...
https://defence.pk/search/1637457/?page=5


----------



## vsdoc

SarthakGanguly said:


> You can check some of the posts here...
> https://defence.pk/search/1637457/?page=5



The requested search could not be found.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

nair said:


> @Irfan Baloch @Oscar @Horus
> 
> Can we have a sticky thread on India & Beef???????? We have 30 to 40 threads on beef, and most of them have 30 to 40 pages of discussion......


make this one sticky then?

our lives will be complete after having a go to place to talk about love and hate for beef and personal freedom to offend and enforce our life styles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Raja.Pakistani said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2075816175890638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why you moron dont declare India as Hindu country instead of calling it so called secular country which interfere in individual's choice of people about what they should eat. You are free to eat grass or vegetables but why impose it on others as they also dont put beef meat in your throats.


----------

